# Lekarze > Forum ginekologiczne >  Co oznaczają następujące wyniki?? Czy oznaczają coś złego??

## babyjay171

Chciałam się dowiedzieć czy następujące wyniki laboratoryjne oznaczają coś złego. Zostałam na nie skierowana bo mam długie przerwy między miesiączkami od 3-12 m-cy. Nie jestem w ciąży. Moje wyniki które dzisiaj otrzymała to:
FSH ( ICD-9:L65)   4,41 mIU/ml
LH ( ICD-9:L65)  9,18 mIU/ml
Estriadol (ICD-9: K99) 51,00 pg/ml
Progesteron (ICD-9: N55) 0,30 ng/ml
Prolaktyna (ICD-9: N59) 13,68 ng/ml
Testosteron (ICD-9: O41) 102,00 ng/dl

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Podaj normy, i czy badania robione były w konkretnym dniu cyklu 


AMS

----------


## babyjay171

Normy:
FSH 
faza folikularna 3,03-8,08 mIU/ml
środek cyklu 2,55-16,69 mIU/ml
faza lutealna 1,38-5,47 mIU/ml
po menopauzie 26,72-133,41 mIU/ml
LH
faza folikularna 2,39-6,60 mIU/ml
środek cyklu 9,06-72,24 mIU/ml
faza lutealna 0,90-9,33 mIU/ml
po menopauzie 10,39-64,57 mIU/ml
Estriadiol
faza folikularna 21-251 pg/ml
środek cyklu 38-649 pg/ml
faza lutealna 21-312 pg/ml
po menopauzie 10-28 pg/ml
Progesteron
faza folikularna 01-03 ng/ml
faza lutealna 1,2-15,9 ng/ml
po menopauzie 0,1-0,2 ng/ml
Prolaktyna
5,18 26,53 ng/ml
Testosteron
okres rozrodczy 9-109 ng/dl
doustne środki antykoncepcyjne 13-83 ng/dl
po menopauzie 12-130 ng/dl

Dodam że mam 23 lata, nigdy nie miałam dzieci, nie stosuje w tej chwili środków antykoncepcyjnych, nie miesiączkuję od maja br.
Jeżeli chodzi o fazę cyklu nie jestem w stanie sprecyzować w jakiej fazie zostały robione badania. Dzisiaj dostałam wyniki badań robionych wczoraj.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Ogólnie wyniki są dobre, natomiast biorąc pod uwagę powód wykonania badań, można by tu przyczepić się do LH/FSH i Testosteronu. Czy było robione usg pod kątem PCO (policystyczne jajniki) i czy PCO zostało wykluczone ? 

AMS

----------


## babyjay171

Niestety nie było wykluczone PCO. Diagnoza PCO została potwierdzona u kilku lekarzy. Około 3 lat temu miałam podwyższony testosteron ale został mi obniżony. Wczoraj jak zobaczyłam właśnie wynik testosteronu wnioskuję że znowu mi się podwyższył i że znowu będę musiała go z pewnością zbić. Czy te wyniki i diagnoza PCO mogą świadczyć o tym że będę miała małe prawdopodobieństwo zajścia w przyszłości w ciążę? Bo wiem że jeżeli będę chciała starać się o dziecko będę musiała przejść kurację hormonalną bo będę miała trudności.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Z PCO faktycznie trudniej zajść w ciążę, ale nie znaczy, że jest to niemożliwe, najważniejsze przy PCO przy staraniach o ciążę to doprowadzenie do owulacji, a w tej chwili medycyna już potrafi dość skutecznie sobie z tym radzić. Natomiast jeśli już teraz wiadomo, że jest taka sytuacja to należy to leczyć i regulować, ponieważ oprócz tego, że mogą być trudność z zajściem w ciążę to ogólnie jest to choroba. Dobry ginekolog-endokrynolog powinien dać sobie z tym radę.

----------


## babyjay171

bardzo dziękuję za informacje i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Yuna

Witam. Byłam u ginekologa z silnymi bólami brzucha w trakcie miesiączki i na zwyczajną kontrolę. Na moich jajnikach pojawiły się pęcherzyki i pani ginekolog zapisała mi tabletki Diane35, ponieważ uznała, że mam zaburzoną gospodarkę hormonalną. Zrobiłam zalecone badania. Dzieląc LH przez FSH powinno wyjść ok.1, pani prof.powiedziała, że ja będę mieć więcej. Jednak okazało się, że mam 0,8. Czy to dobrze? Czy moje wyniki są prawidłowe? Czy nadal powinnam brać te tabletki?
Oto wyniki:
FSH ( ICD-9:L65) 4,61 mIU/ml
LH ( ICD-9:L67) 3,69 mIU/ml
FSH 
faza folikularna 3,03-8,08 mIU/ml
środek cyklu 2,55-16,69 mIU/ml
faza lutealna 1,38-5,47 mIU/ml
po menopauzie 26,72-133,41 mIU/ml
LH
faza folikularna 2,39-6,60 mIU/ml
środek cyklu 9,06-72,24 mIU/ml
faza lutealna 0,90-9,33 mIU/ml
po menopauzie 10,39-64,57 mIU/ml

Z góry dziękuję i pozdrawiam.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Bylam u ginekologa skierowal mnie na badanie fsh. Wyniki badania to:

FSH 3,49 mlU/ml

Faza folikularna:2,8-11,3
Środek cyklu:5,8-21
Faza lutealna:1,2-9
Po menopauzie 21,7-153

Nie miesiaczkuje od 17 lutego i zle sie czuje, jestem oslabiona, jest mi niedobrze, mam biegunke, boli mnie glowa, mam uderzenia goraca i dzis troszeczke plamilam. 

Prosze o pilna odp
Pozdrawiam

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

ile masz lat ?

AMS

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Mam 42 lata dodam, ze nie mam prawego jajnika i cysty, mam odwrócona szyjke macicy i nadzerke.

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Zdziwiło mnie dlaczego lekarz zlecił tylko sprawdzenie FSH, dlatego pytam o wiek, bo być może chodziło o kontrolę funkcji jajników (czy dochodzi do wygasania ich czynności - menopauza). Natomiast wynik jest prawidłowy i nie wskazuje na wcześniejszą menopauzę.  Aby sprawdzić co się dzieje, powinna być jednak rozszerzona diagnostyka o inne badania.

AMS

----------


## donia465

Witam odebrałam wyniki krwi i chciałam się dowiedzieć co one mogą mniej więcej oznaczać
TSH:  4,985IU/ml
FSH: 5,54 mlU/ml
faza folikularna: 2,5-10,2
faza owulacyjna: 3,4-33,4
faza lutealna: 1,5-9,1
ciąża: <0,3
po menopauzie: 23,00-116,3
LH: 8,60 mlU,ml
faza folikularna: 1,9-12,5
faza owulacyjna: 8,7-76,3
faza lutealna: 1,5-9
ciąża: <0,1-1,5
po menopauzie: 15,9-54,0
antykoncepcja 0,7-5,6
z góry dziękuje za odpowiedzi

----------


## elzbietazaluska@gmail.com

Mam 54 lata , proszę o interpretację wyniku FSH(ICD-9;L65)  19,77;Estradiol (ICD-9;K99)  39,00

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Staramy się o dziecko dziś odebrałam wyniki progesteron 8.7 ng\ml faza  folikularna 0.2-1.5 faza  owulacyzna0.8-3.0 gaza lutealna1.7-27.0 po menopauzie 0.1-0.8 jakie są to wyniki

----------


## bercia997@op.pl

Witam, 
Mam 22 lata (jak dobrze pamiętam od 17 roku życia miałam problemy z miesiączkowaniem) do dzisiaj miesiączki nie ma. Stosowałam i stosuje Luteine pod jezykową 2x1 (przez 10dni). 
Wczoraj odebrałam wyniki badań 
Rozpoznanie: zaburzenia czynności jajników 

Estradiol II E2II = 59pg/ml Kobiety
Owulacja 6,3 - 24 mlU/ml
faza lutealna 1,5 - 7 mlU/ml
menopauza 17 -95 mlU/ml

FT3 =4,4H pg/ml [2,0-4,4]
FT4 =1,350 ng/dl [0,930-1,700]
Glukoza (EDTA) = 93 mg/dl [70-99]
Poziom glukozy po 75g glukozy po 1h = 179 mg/dl

Progesteron = 0,36 ng/ml
Faza folikularna 0,25-054 ng/ml
Owulacja 0,25 - 6,22 ng/ml
Faza lutealna 1,5 - 20 ng/ml
Menopauza < 0,41

LH (ICD-9: L67)  15,28
Testosteron (ICD-9: O41)  66,76
SHBG (ICD-9: I83) 

Mowa jest od dłuższego czasu o Policystycznych jajnikach. 
Boje się i martwię na przyszłość. Puki co dziecka nie planuje, ale za parę lat ... jak najbardziej.

----------


## Monika z Dolnego ŚląSKa

Mam pytanie o interpretację wyników badań hormonów:
tj. Testosteron 35,43 ng/dL ( w okresie okołoowulacyjnym)
Androstendion- 2,77 ng/dL
DHEA S-246,80 ng/dL
LH-  4,76 okres przedowulacyjny
FSH- 4,51 okres przed owulacyjny
mam wysoką prolaktyne ok30 i za niski progesteron
prosze o informacje

----------

